# ST-TRC Heat N Glo Pilot will not light



## darell murray (Nov 19, 2012)

Good afternoon all:  I have a 11 year old ST-trc that was serviced about 3 years ago and burner and tray replaced.  I live in Florida and turn the pilot off during summer.   Went to light pilot this season and it will 80% of time light but 100% will not stay lit after releasing button. So I took the following steps

1.  I took some sand piper and lightly removed corrosion from the two round posts and tried to relight again.  I see spark jump from ignighter to the top of the pilot burner,  but it will not light after multiple 15x clicks/attempts.
2.  Took butane log  lighter and depressed Pilot and it lit.  Held pilot button for 60 seconds, flame approx .75 to 1.0 in tall and appears to be burning cleanly.  After release of button, the flame dies down within 5-8 seconds each time

Lightly Tapped the regulator as posted on other threads, replaced batteries.  We have gas dryer, range and hot water  so I do not think my problem is air in line or low pressure.  I also checked all the wiring to make sure nothing has been munched on or disconnected and all looks good.

Any suggestions before I call in the big guns?


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 19, 2012)

darell murray said:


> Good afternoon all: I have a 11 year old ST-trc that was serviced about 3 years ago and burner and tray replaced. I live in Florida and turn the pilot off during summer. Went to light pilot this season and it will 80% of time light but 100% will not stay lit after releasing button. So I took the following steps
> 
> 1. I took some sand piper and lightly removed corrosion from the two round posts and tried to relight again. I see spark jump from ignighter to the top of the pilot burner, but it will not light after multiple 15x clicks/attempts.
> 2. Took butane log lighter and depressed Pilot and it lit. Held pilot button for 60 seconds, flame approx .75 to 1.0 in tall and appears to be burning cleanly. After release of button, the flame dies down within 5-8 seconds each time
> ...


 
*You probably need to replace the Thermocouple. I believe you will have to get it from your local Heat & Glo dealer. If you can use small wrenches, it's a fairly easy replacement.*


----------



## darell murray (Nov 19, 2012)

Ok:  it looks like that is part 446-511.  Do I need to remove the logs and tray to get to it as it appears to be pretty tight to reach ?  Can I access the back of the valve to loosed that end once I remove the logs?
Thanks!


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 19, 2012)

You will have to remove the logs to see what you're doing, but not the tray (pan)... If you have the install manual, the log set-up is in there. if you don't, I suggest you take a digital pic or sketch the positions on a piece of paper. Remove the TC from the back of the valve first. In order to make removal from the pilot assembly easier, loosen the retainer at the bottom of the bracket with a wrench. 7/16 (or 11mm) I think. Then loosen the zip screws holding the pilot assembly bracket to the pan burner. Gently lift the assembly up until the TC is clear of the seat. There may be an RTV grommet where the TC passes thru the base of the pan, & that should just pop out. Reverse the steps to install the new TC, plugging it into the valve last. Make sure everything is tight & then replace the logs...Good luck. Lemme know if you hit a snag...


----------

